# Ladies Graffiti.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Graffiti in a Ladies toilet -

OOAQICI82QB4IP


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

but I had to think carefully for a moment

curlyboy


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

That's sooo two Ronnies.

F U N E X

9 V F N 10 E X

Y F N 10 U N E X

4 I F E 10 M

They don't make 'em like that any more!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

SVFX
MNXNT


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

ABCD Fish
MNO Fish
SDR
RDL
DR
OIDR


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Typical women, MEN spell it out propper, no misunderstandings, :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------

